# which is cylinder 1 ?



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

sorry for what is probably a very asked question, but I can't find the answer easily.

my 2006 A3 started stuttering with a flashing CEL. I checked the code and cly 4 was bad, so I swapped the outer two coil packs and the problem switched to cly. 1

All of the spark plugs look fine.

So before I buy a coil pack I'm having a friend stop by so I can borrow a coil pack to see if I can make the problem go away.

the only problem is that I don't know which is 4 and which is 1.

help!

many thanks.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

when you stay in the front of the car ,from left to right 1 2 3 4


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

thanks... and the coil pack fixed it...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Its always the timing belt side. :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Its always the timing belt side. :thumbup:


Isn't the VR6 different? The timing chains are at the back of the block.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Its always the timing belt side. :thumbup:


Interesting, any reason behind this?


----------

